# Is it possible to import 3 years after arrival?



## Ziggi (May 6, 2012)

Hello all,
I've been a resident in NZ now for 3 1/2 years, anyone have an idea on the law / ruling for bring over some items after that time?
The items are basic things, Amp, DVD player, speakers x 6 and CD's & DVD's x 100's, there's also a strange item, a Kite buggy. All owned by me for years before I came over, so receipts long gone.
Am I allowed to bring over after this long?

Andy
Kerikeri


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ziggi said:


> Hello all,
> I've been a resident in NZ now for 3 1/2 years, anyone have an idea on the law / ruling for bring over some items after that time?
> The items are basic things, Amp, DVD player, speakers x 6 and CD's & DVD's x 100's, there's also a strange item, a Kite buggy. All owned by me for years before I came over, so receipts long gone.
> Am I allowed to bring over after this long?
> ...


I brought over more stuff 2 years ago - but it was stuff that I'd inherited from my recently deceased Mum. I think I had to sign a declaration saying what it was and the reason I was bringing it across. 

Not sure in your situation, I'm afraid, but I don't think they like it if you bring your stuff over in drips and drabs over a number of deliveries.


----------



## Ziggi (May 6, 2012)

I've never brought anything over, we arrived on Holiday, got offered job, applied for visa and stayed. I had left these items with family until my return to UK after holiday.
As far as I know, this would be the only import needed for me.

Andy


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ziggi said:


> I've never brought anything over, we arrived on Holiday, got offered job, applied for visa and stayed. I had left these items with family until my return to UK after holiday.
> As far as I know, this would be the only import needed for me.
> 
> Andy


I _think_ you can bring it over as a one-off because of your immigration then. But still worth checking - we have friends that ended up paying duty and GST on their household goods because of their visa situation so I'm always a bit wary now...


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Ziggi said:


> Hello all,
> I've been a resident in NZ now for 3 1/2 years, anyone have an idea on the law / ruling for bring over some items after that time?
> The items are basic things, Amp, DVD player, speakers x 6 and CD's & DVD's x 100's, there's also a strange item, a Kite buggy. All owned by me for years before I came over, so receipts long gone.
> Am I allowed to bring over after this long?
> ...


Hi Andy,

I suggest you contact Customs direct here is the link


New Zealand Customs Service : Contact us

When we first arrived in 2001, we were given up to 5 years to ship our belongings. It was merely a formality after checking our initial arrival date we were given a Customs Clearance number.
My husband a touring musician had left musical instruments in various countries & we managed to bring them all over at various times within the 5 year grace period by merely showing our Customs number, but it may have changed since so I suggest you call them. They are very helpful.


----------



## pookienuffnuff (Jun 11, 2012)

Customs use that word beloved of all lawyers 'reasonable'...'reasonable length of time' (after you have entered country). This means they can let you import later if they want to or not if they dont want to. Less than a year they might have trouble defending the decision but 2 years or more...
Oh the power ;-)


----------

